# Weed eater stalls when given gas



## Druzyek (Jul 20, 2011)

My weed eater featherlite was leaking gas, so I replaced the fuel lines and primer bulb. Since then it doesn't leak any more, but it nearly stalls when I give it gas. To get it to rev I have to give it gas slowly and wait a few seconds. I have looked on this forum and other places on the internet without finding a solution. Here is what I have done and nothing has worked:

Replaced both membranes on carburetor
Replaced needle and spring on carburetor
Cleaned out carburetor with carburetor cleaner
Cleaned out muffler with carburetor cleaner
Checked air filter
Replaced gas cap
Used new gas

The gasket between the carburetor and engine looks solid and when I spray WD-40 on it while it is running, it doesn't look like it is sucking air or the WD-40 into it. The only thing I know left to do is check the spark plug but I can't seem to get it out. To get a wrench around it I have to take both plastic covers off. Without the covers, though, the shaft isn't attached any more and I can't get any leverage on it. Hooking a second wrench to any part of the engine to get more leverage starts to damage the engine casing when I pull hard on it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Warsh out the air filter even if it looks clean (if it's foam). If there is no change get it to run at full throttle and adjust the "H" needle until it runs smoothly at full throttle, then at idle adjust the "L" needle until it accelerates as smoothly as you can get it to.


----------



## Druzyek (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The air filter did look clean. Washing it out with water didn't help.

I thought of adjusting the screws also but mine doesn't have them. There is just one screw the throttle arm rests against you can adjust for the idle speed. There is a metal knob but it is set down inside the casing, so you need a special tool to adjust it. The guy at the hardware store said they have not been able to find any suppliers that sell them. Any other suggestions? Next time I will buy a weed eater that can easily be adjusted.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Go to a hardware store and buy a set of "hobby" needle-nose pliers (they will be small with a thin nose) This style will usually fit between the needle and the carb body. OR you can use a Dremmel with a cutting wheel to cut a slot into the top of the needle so you can use a small straight screwdriver.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What make and model weedeater is it?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

This is the tool you need:
Carburetor Adjusting Tool Weedeater, Poulan 530035560 | eBay

You need to back off (turn CCW) the L needle a bit.


----------

